# 2021 Model S steering linkage PROBLEM. We have a major issue in our S...there is a flaw in the steering linkage causing wheel skipping...



## theQaz

hello all! 1st time poster here. Took delivery of my 2021 S long range in July. Since then have taken it in FOUR times for the same steering issue. when you crank the wheel hard left or right, the there is a problem in the steering linkage causing the wheels to skip and a grinding noise. the Tesla techs say ...oh well, its a feature in the car. NOPE. My husband can build cars and we've driven performance cars and luxury vehicles for decades. this is NOT normal. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## FRC

Have you considered invoking your lemon law rights?


----------



## theQaz

FRC said:


> Have you considered invoking your lemon law rights?


hi!, yes, I have and spoke to an attorney--I don't have a case yet bc Tesla techs are not documenting the conversations in the invoices or message communications. I have a 5th appt for the same issue. it's becoming more and more serious and present. I'm concerned about gearbox failure which is deadly when driving on highways.


----------



## JasonF

I would suggest taking a video of it. Then test-drive a Model S that's at the Tesla Service Center (you might have to make an appointment to do that) and take a video of how that behaves. If both are doing the same thing, it might be a flaw in the design, but if only yours is doing it, then leave the car and both videos with the service techs and they'll have to deal with it.

My personal opinion of what that might be is the electric steering not able to move fast enough to keep up with sudden and violent steering rotation from a human driver, and it's designed to let its gear slip rather than provide resistance that can cause steering loss.


----------



## Xela

I had the same issue the day I was taking delivery. The sales guy says it was "normal" and to come back and see a tech. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. It feels like wheels are falling off everytime I'm turning at slow speeds.


----------



## JasonF

Xela said:


> I had the same issue the day I was taking delivery. The sales guy says it was "normal" and to come back and see a tech. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. It feels like wheels are falling off everytime I'm turning at slow speeds.


It's only at _slow_ speeds? That sounds like it might be the legendary Tesla upper control arm lubrication failure. There is a service bulletin for that.


----------



## Rrsperry

There is no problem. It’s the way the steering geometry is. What you are feeling is called Ackerman. Sticky tires and cold temperatures make it much more noticeable. My C7 corvette did this. My C8 corvette is much less.
Its not a problem, and the sales and tech guys are correct. If it really bothers you, just don’t use full lock.


----------

